# Emancipated fish!!!



## sixf00t4 (Nov 23, 2009)

OMG. so i just noticed a gold barb on the floor. I was like, WTF, how did he get out of the tank? Totally sad. So I go to pick him up, and he wiggled. Then i was like OMFGWTFBBQ i gotta get this dude back in the tank. So I threw him back in and now he's all swimming upside and crap...dead by morning for sure?

I have no idea how long he was out of the tank. He seemed dry when I picked him up. I have no idea how he got out of the tank. The water level is an inch below the top at least, and it has a fricking lid on it, but the little opening for food was open. It's like 6 inches by 2 inches. HOW THE CRAP did he get out???


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

Fish have good aim?


----------



## sixf00t4 (Nov 23, 2009)

3 hours after being put in the tank, he was still swimming sporadically and didnt have a good color...but today, he seems pretty good. I just fed them and he didnt eat, but I think that's ok...


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

Hopefully the little flyer pulls through. I have never had a fish jump out, but I did have an issue with one ghost shrimp.


----------

